
Launch HN: Leadgen.io (Mom's Basement S20) – A Lead Generation Marketplace - catsarebetter
https://optimumz.github.io/leadgen/
======
catsarebetter
Hi HN,

I'm Hide, the maker of Leadgen.io. Let's be honest, applying to jobs is a crap
shoot. Indeed, Monster, Simply Hired, I don't want to interface with a form
field and get rejected through email 2 weeks after the fact, that experience
sucks.

I love Linkedin but most of the content is just noise during the job search.
After the inital ramping up to Linkedin content, most posts are just not that
interesting or useful to me while I'm searching for a job.

Once in a while I'll stumble on a post where my connection's employer is
actively hiring for roles. I've found that the conversion rate of connecting
with employers through these posts is significantly higher than applying to
just another job posting. We're all professionals after all so why should
recruiters be the only ones to take advantage of the practice of cold-calling?

So I created Leadgen.io, the world's first Lead Generation Marketplace, which
pulls leads from Linkedin (other sources coming soon) and provides a place for
job seekers to find people that are hiring and connect with them through
Linkedin.

Let's reset the job search industry by focusing on what really matters, human
to human interaction.

New leads are generated every day!

